

Zeros in JavaScript - cheeaun
http://zero.milosz.ca/

======
Juha
I wish I went through a page like this when I started JS. It might be useful
to try to make some of the more illogical ones in bold, like NaN==NaN=false or
[0]==0=true but [0]==[0]==false.

Also at least first and second table seem to be symmetric. To help visual
parsing half of them could be hidden.

------
bestest
Nice writedown, albeit quite difficult to parse visually. Some mouse-dependent
row / column highlighting would be quite beneficial in this case.

